# Red Oak Burl



## Gary Max (Nov 20, 2006)

I started this Red Oak Burl bowl several months ago. Three days in a DNA bath then weeks in a pile of sawdust ---today it jumped up on the lathe and off we went.
The can of pop should give you a ideal of how big this bowl is.
It will be going to the show next week looking for a new home.
Hope you enjoy


----------



## Dario (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow..that is a huge piece! [:0]

Hope you demand a premium on that one...the wood alone could have sold for some serious $$$.


----------



## bananajeep (Nov 20, 2006)

The piece almost has a Yin and Yang in the grain pattern.  Very nice piece of wood.  You did a great job.

Mike


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 20, 2006)

A-freakin'-mazing, Gary!  Did you know it's almost my birthday? []


----------



## broitblat (Nov 20, 2006)

Beautiful looking bowl.  I wouldn't plan on bringing it home from the show [8D]


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 20, 2006)

Can of POP????????? [] burpsie, soda, dope,  the bowl is great.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 20, 2006)

Great looking bowl.  Is your show in Montana?[]


----------



## johncrane (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow that will look great when your  finished Gary.[]


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 20, 2006)

Ahh gee Folks----Thanks for all the kind words.
These large turnings are very hard for me to sell----I could of cut it into 6 smaller blocks but hey I like BIG.
We do take paypal now----hint


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 20, 2006)

Now that's what I call a bowl! Very nice, Gary!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Beautiful work.


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful bowl!


----------



## Doghouse (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice figure in that one.  Nice shape and size, quite impressive!


----------



## kf4knf (Nov 21, 2006)

Gotta have the Sierra Mist while your in the shop...I understand


----------



## bob393 (Nov 21, 2006)

Nicely done, super wood.


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice.  Was it green or dry and hard as a rock?


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 21, 2006)

Chirs after the DNA bath and sitting in a mountain of dry sawdust----harder than woodpecker lips----I sanded it again today with 220 and another coat of Homebrew-----next will be with 400 and a light coat of a good danish oil---and  buff it out.
Should end up with a nice hard finish that shines.


----------

